# Predator 3500 generator/vs Honda EU3000



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

Thinking about getting one of those harbor freight predator generators. Anyone have any luck or problems with the 3500. Seen comparisons with the Predator 3500 vs the Honda EU3000. Predator was slightly quieter.



My thought is I only use it occasionally and the Predator is $700 vs $2000. 

Probably gonna regret this but anyone have any luck with these?


Thanks


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hard to beat a Honda. Harbor freight is not known for high quality stuff just disposable stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Leader had one on a boy scout camp out this spring, it was super quiet for the 
6 hours it ran. died during the night.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

died as in crash and burn,or ran out of gas.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Buy the harbor freight one and get the extended warranty. Not all harbor freight stuff is junk, a lot of it is good stuff. I had two motorcycle lift tables in my shop. A harbor freight one and an expensive "high quality" one. Cylinder seals blew out on the expensive one after about two years of use. Got the harbor freight one 10 years ago even though everyone said they were junk and not to get it. It has lifted many bikes and is still working great. I would not hesitate buying a generator from there. 



Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Breeze said:


> I would not hesitate buying a generator from there.


Harbor freight stuff that has few moving parts can be had and last. Motors of any kind though, I tend to stay away from them there. You might get lucky and get something that lasts from harbor freight. But spending money on something like a generator is something I would want to not get lucky on later when I'm depending on it. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Harbor Freight, Champion and other private label brand generators are reverse engineered Chinese Honda clones. Honda replacement parts fit.
I own a 5000 watt clone and it's been reliable. The only problems have been the rubber fuel lines are of very poor quality and dry rot quickly. The recoil starter rope must be made from old cotton rags and failed after a year.
Once these issues were addressed, it has provided reliable service. It keeps the lights on during a Hurricane.

I have used a few of the Clone engines on go-carts, called "Chon-das" by the cart racers. Bullet proof outside of some engine vibration. But I guess an 8 year old Chinese kid with a side grinder can only balance a crankshaft to a certain degree. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigdaddy65 (Aug 8, 2016)

I bought the 8750 watt but have only just set it up I buy alot of stuff through HF


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Heres my theory. 

If you will need it to depend on something crucial get the Honda.

If it breaks when you are using it and it will be nothing more of a inconvenience get the Harbor freight and save the money.

The crutial part is where you will really have to make the decision of what you are going to be using it for.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

You get what you pay for.


IMHO


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

sharkrider said:


> Thinking about getting one of those harbor freight predator generators. Anyone have any luck or problems with the 3500. Seen comparisons with the Predator 3500 vs the Honda EU3000. Predator was slightly quieter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I bought one just before Ivan, it ran 12 hr a day for 11 days & it still works as a backup & my portable power unit.


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks all!!! If I had the extra cash to spend, trust me I would buy the Honda. But for no more than I may use it, I'm hoping it will be okay. I'm a maintenance freak, along with synthetic oil and ethanol free gas. Maybe that'll help also.




Unless someone has a EU3000 they want to sell for about a grand...lol 








Thanks again !!!!!


----------

